# Chicken giggle



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Late last year I had to get my giant Silver Wyandotte bumble foot surgery for the 2nd freaking time (she is still not cured of it completely) Anyway she had to spend the weekend at the vet and when I got her home could not let her out for 3 weeks. 

Well, I got her home after she was gone for 3 nights! I let her out the little carrier and gave her Romaine lettuce, which is one of her favorites and she made this beautiful sound what I describe as a "chicken giggle". She seemed so very happy for an ordinary treat. I told my husband about it and I felt he would never get to hear it. This lovely, excited sound she made went on for about 3 days. I was just thinking of it fondly...Any of you hear your birds make a sound like that?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, and a few sounds that let me know that I'm being deficient in some area. They really do have vocalizations that, if we pay attention, can tell us a lot.

My Hamburgs are the first to say, "hey, I need new water." If I hear one of my girls with that "voice" I know I've slipped up again. 

I have been gone repeatedly for several days lately. Every time the birds hear my voice they start to talk like mad.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah. I also like the grumbly sound the rooster makes. It's hard to explain. I can make the high pitch hawk warning sound and they understand and run for cover. I wonder if chicken counts as a second language. Lol.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Ooh I have one a RIR, named Peeshka and she is very prissy. She will stand on one leg in a very elegant looking way and make what we call horse sounds. She sounds like a tiny horse! Its hilarious to hear and I call her Peeshka horse. I have NO idea what that sound means. Cause most of the time she just squawks very loudly with my black sexlinks. All the Wyandottes I have had have been generally quiet birds they make little boop boop sounds real softly. I only have 1 Wyandotte left (Jaja) the one who made that lovely little giggle. I think she was just really happy to be home again. I bet she was because she spent 3 nights at the vet with approximately 20 parrots that were deafening!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking after this conversation got going how non chicken people would think we're nuts. You know the kind of people I'm talking about, the ones who say its just a chicken. Its obvious our birds know us, bring in someone they don't know and everyone is on high alert or shake their heads when they hear that unfamiliar voice.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh I indeed know of the non chicken people! Yep they think we are weird. When I get that look, I end my story. Some are interested and I'll gladly chat with them about chickens. You know Robin I really see no difference in a person eating a dog or a chicken. They are both animals so I don't think society should dictate which life is more valuable. It's just the way we are conditioned to believe that a chicken is only food. You are right when a stranger comes into the yard all of mine retreat.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing funnier than a grown man running away from a chicken lol.


----------

